# I want to leave



## leaving (Nov 7, 2015)

I want to leave. It's been two years of therapy. I've wanted out for 5 years? 7 years? 9 years? I've lost count. We have a child. I don't have an income. I don't know how we'd sustain two households without our child losing her school, activities and home, and even then I don't know how we'd do it. So I stay. We all deserve to be happier. I want us all to be happier and I don't see it with us together. I was actually on the brink of making a break when he had a life-threatening health issue. I stayed, I took care, I raised the child and ran the house and handled the money. That's my job. I'm just sad and unhappy. There's someone else out there to love this man, not me. And there's someone else out there for me, I would hope. I don't want to live like this anymore. I want to know what's it like to want to be in a room with my spouse, to think, "That's my friend." I want to know what it's like to care about an anniversary. I don't know what it's like.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If that's how you feel, then it makes sense to work towards leaving. The first thing you need to do is to figure out how to support yourself and provide your part of the support for your children. 

What have you done to become self supporting?


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Step 1: get a job.
Step 2: save some $
Step 3: move out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lurky.lou (Aug 31, 2015)

What are your problems?

What does your therapist say?

Why don't you have a job?

What does your husband say?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well,
If you deserve x,y,z, then YOU need to make it happen. Right now YOU are doing nothing but complaining while your HUSBAND takes care of you. He may be a rotten SOB (I don't know) I'm just saying, the world doesn't owe you anything and if you want a change, you will have to earn it.
We didn't marry the guy, you did. WHY? What has happened to cause you to lose your love for him? You don't give a lot of information, just complaints. Let's hear what makes the guy so bad, and why you can't fix it by working outside the home, or working on your marriage.


----------



## sydalg (Nov 8, 2015)

So you lost count of how many years you been wanting out and still don't work? So you basically staying out of commodity. That's using and abusing.


----------

